# my work : a piece for violin and piano



## javadvjj (Jan 3, 2014)

download :
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/A2fluh-Zba/147.html

dont forget comment.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

To me, I thought this piece was seriously lacking in exciting harmony.


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

Reminded me of some Asian folk songs - pretty, but recommend further thematic development.


----------

